# First day with birds!!



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

Well today bentley got introduced to a frozen Dove in the back yard... he sniffed it and wasnt to sure about it then he started nipping at it so i threw it and he went picked it up and with one tug and my "bring it here" command he came right to me... we probably threw it about 8-10 times and by the last 4 or so he was bring it back to me without any tugging on the long leash... I was so happy!! i didnt get any pictures since i was alone doing the training today but ill have my gf take pictures when i do it again tuesday.

Here is a pic of him from laying around the house today


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Glad he was so interested in the bird. We're just beginning to learn and do field work as well. Just remember to stop while he's still really interested!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations on getting started. 

Make sure you praise the little stinker profusely when you get him coming back with the prize. You want to make it abundantly clear that he has done good. 

Don't over do it with the little ones. Their attention spans aren't very long so short sessions multiple times each day are better.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay! So exciting--I will never forget Scout's first birds *cough *cough*


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes i was also very excited that he took to the birds great. I plan on doing 3 to 4 sessions a day now that he is 9 weeks. 1 or 2 sit and down lessons. then a minimum of 2 retrieving lessons where we also work on drop.

FORCE FETCH: How should i start training force fetch with a puppy who just loves to mouth my finger? i did a little with my finger but he just trys to mouth it and chew on it? he was not mouthy with the bird but my finger is a different story... I need to go get paint rollers soon so i dont have to use my finger but have a feeling he will mouth those too. we have some bumpers but he is not big enough to start force fetch with those.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Way to go!!! Go Bentley! Isn't it cool when they just naturally love birdies. Try to get your hand on a pigeon and some duck wings, or pheasant, so he has exposure to different types of birds. So easy to get them to love them at this age rather than convincing them later on.
Don't worry about force fetch now, when he gets older it will become abundantly clear when you need to force fetch and start formal obedience.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Yup--second Anney here. You will not start FF until after the adult teeth come in. Right now it is all about loving birds and GOING!


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

Should i start introducing my release word when thowing the bird?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

BetterThanYourBentley said:


> Should i start introducing my release word when thowing the bird?


Yes. 

Most just send the dog on its' name.


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

Ya his name is my send word but just wasnt sure if i should introduce it now. I promised pictures today but with all the rain today i didnt get outside with the birds... Next time we head out i will get pictures and post them


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

There are quite a few very good trainers in your area. Joe Smithberger (spelling??) force fetched a dog I have now and the dog is extremely reliable. He lives in the Columbus area. Joe has flatcoats he runs in Master and his wife is a well known obedience competitor. I believe Mitch White is in the area also, or at least within reasonable driving distance.


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

I'll second Mitch White. Very good trainer who treats his dogs very fair. He has trained a lot of goldens to master titles. I know he also does day training with dog and owner. Here is his web site Gamekeepers Retrievers Home Page. Looks like he is about an hour or so away from you.
Jim


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Another yes to Mitch--Mitch is very good. His own breed is Flat-Coats who can be quite a challenge. He has had a fair bit of success with "minority" breeds.

Joe Smithberger also seems to be a great guy. I've run my dogs in tests he's judged a few times now and he loves Goldens. I got a SH pass on two different dogs under him; he was very complimentary to my wee girl, and he was so pleased when my big blonde boy did really well--said he reminded him of his own first dog. He's in the game for the dogs.


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

I actually work with the Golden Retriever club of Columbus, but im at school so im doing all the foundation myself and then polishing things up with them this coming summer before we attempt our first competitions. I just feel like im gonna miss something but i dunno just worry to much things are going great he is sitting laying and now working on stay and come


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

If you can hook up with an experienced amateur like Joe, or pro like Mitch it will really help. There is so much to learn and it can be quite confusing. If you want your dog to reach his potential, then putting in a sound foundation is vital. Many amateurs will be willing to mentor so long as you are willing to come out and throw birds for their dogs. And many pros will do similar, and charge a nominal day training fee. I know Mitch has people come out to day train with him. They can walk you through it step by step, and send you off with homework for the week and then assess where you are at the next week. I did this with my Breeze, who was the second dog I have trained for field work and her fopundation was much better than that which the first dog got where I was fumbling through it myself, thinking I was doing what the training manual described!


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

hey everyone just an update... he did great again today with the birds... Only tossed it like 5 times for him tonight


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

*Update with pictures*

Here are Pictures like promised!! He is doing very good... Still not sure if he is doing well with the training because he wont really do sit or down without a treat or the thought of a treat.


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

What a sweet little guy!


----------

